# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  Most Successful KS 3D Printer Project Ever?

## BurnItDownBaby

This is looking more and more like it could end up as the most successful 3D Printer to go on Kickstarter.  They are already at $144,000 with 31 days to do.  I think it deffinitely looks to have the most potential than any other KS 3D Printer I've seen.

----------


## RedSox2013

What's the most amount any other 3D Printer got on Kickstarter?  Seems liek they are well on their way to several hundreds of thousands of dollars.  Perhaps even $1 million.  This proves that innovation and unique qualities, as well as speed is what people are looking for.

----------


## Larry

Looks like they have a very limited quantity of rewards. Many are already sold out.  If not for that then yes they could bring in close to $1 million in my opinion.

----------


## Geoff

I am going to buy one of these for sure, might wait until the reviews come out from the kickstarter, but yeah the quality looks stunning

----------


## EveryDayIDream

I wonder why they have such a limited supply.  You would think that if they could make more money and sell more printers they would just hire more employees and increase the size of their assembly line.  I hope they add more rewards.... or quantity of the rewards.  This project has a ton of potential, and the more they raise the better the chance of getting more publicity.

----------

